# If Pax..cancels the ride after you start trip..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

So I pulled out to this busy club in Midtown to pick some one up..I text the pax and she responds out in a min.. I start the trip..then like a min..later I get a message "client has cancelled the ride" . I'm wondering how it's possible for a pax to cancel..a ride that already started..then I look at my payment statement..and it says "pax cancelled-$9.00.. 

So uber gives 9.00 if a pax cancels after the ride is started and you can't rate either... weird. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Stop the car and boot the passenger.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I had someone last week cancel the ride and then try to get in. Good thing I keep the doors locked until pax is verified.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It is possible for passengers to cancel even as they are in the car riding, some passengers try this bullshit to get a cheaper fare. It's a good idea to keep an eye on your screen. If it happens, you get to decide how to play it. They always act like it was an accident.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It is possible for passengers to cancel even as they are in the car riding, some passengers try this bullshit to get a cheaper fare. It's a good idea to keep an eye on your screen. If it happens, you get to decide how to play it. They always act like it was an accident.


I would have a choice. Did they try to stop a surge pricing by cancelling and then want to start over? I have had no one ever ask to take them short of their destination based on a surge lowered or stopped and they know they can save a lot of money by re-doing the trip (you would stop and they would resend the ping). If they stopped it and didn't say anything as you are driving, I would be pissed and contact UBER on that matter. I might hope I am in a bad neighborhood when it occurred and told them to get out first before requesting a ping again. Good time to turn off app and get out of there leaving them in a shitty neighborhood and needing to wait for a ride. Luckily, this has never happened but I am sure it will soon enough. Cheap riders will do anything to save some more $.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I've had this happen twice
One of which was today
For whatever reason, Uber allows the pax to cancel the ride at ANY time before you hit end trip. Silly, I know, but the pax can indeed cancel.(there are a couple valid reason where this can be used though)

In these situations you pull over immediately and ask the pax to re-request,or of the pax was not the person who ordered a ride, you ask them to pay cash, else, you should put them out. Your only other option is to drive them for free. (i would only do this if it canceled on you in the middle of the highway, which, I would drive them to the nearest non-highway place and tell them to pay or they music leave the car,all in a polite manner,but they should understand you do NOT drive for free)

However, from what I learned, looks like Uber will charge them the distance/time driven up to the point of cancel, plus add $5. But of course if you continue to drive after cancel, you wont get paid for that. Like today, I drove about 1.5miles,or 5min. Then the cancel in with pax in car. But it showed I got paid $14 for it. (not sure why it was even that much since we get paid 1.25/mile)

The first time it happened, a month again, I drove for about 6 min, but maybe only a mile. It got canceled with pax in the car,but got paid $10. So the $5 seems to only apply if no show or they cancel AND you havent driven them anywhere(not yet hit begin trip).

So my advice, keep looking over at your app every 5min, especially if you have the music up. But even if you're using waze or google map navation to get somewhere, if they cancel, it'll beep and switch back to the Uber app to show canceled.

If i ever look over and NOT see that red "end trip" button, i jam on the disc brakes


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Attached is proof of the cancel

but also, you drove 30 miles, and 40 mins for $36? seriously, you need to get out that market. That would have been at least $60 trip in my market,and we arent near the highest markets


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Anyone else know about this?


Yes it did happened to me .Was it short ride?You've got paid for $4 minimum fare and $5 cancelation fee =$9 .If you picked up wrong pax 
they will adjust to $0.00,if it was the right pax $4.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Yes it did happened to me .Was it short ride?You've got paid for $4 minimum fare and $5 cancelation fee =$9 .If you picked up wrong pax
> they will adjust to $0.00,if it was the right pax $4.


im pretty sure the min fare was only because the cancel happened before she drove too far


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I pulled out to this busy club in Midtown to pick some one up..I text the pax and she responds out in a min.. I start the trip..then like a min..later I get a message "client has cancelled the ride" .


so what exactly did you do? i dont think you answered that part
did you put them out? or give them a partial free ride?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> im pretty sure the min fare was only because the cancel happened before she drove too far


On your $14.62 trip do you think it was $9.42 ride?Did Uber adjust it yet?Was it wrong pax?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

arto71 said:


> On your $14.62 trip do you think it was $9.42 ride?Did Uber adjust it yet?Was it wrong pax?


no i believe it was simply paying me for how far I took them
like say i drove 10miles, then they cancel,why would i want the min $5 fare, when ive driven farther than that?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Attached is proof of the cancel
> 
> but also, you drove 30 miles, and 40 mins for $36? seriously, you need to get out that market. That would have been at least $60 trip in my market,and we arent near the highest markets


Yeah well we got hosed ..I'm sure uber will be coming to your market to cut rates soon enough..so enjoy it while it lasts..

While in sac..we may be getting $3.00/mile minimum rates...so we may have the last laugh.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> While in sac..we may be getting $3.00/mile minimum rates...so we may have the last laugh.


3 bucks a mile? care to elaborate a bit more?



Raquel said:


> Nope..she never came out...decided she wasn't ready to leave the club yet..


um, say what? so you never saw her? you started the ride before she got in the car? #confused


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> 3 bucks a mile? care to elaborate a bit more?
> 
> um, say what? so you never saw her? you started the ride before she got in the car? #confused


Ugh. You are dense. When I arrived she texted me, and said she was coming...I started the fare.. I waited another 3 mins..and she "cancelled" saying she wasn't ready to leave... I always start the fare upon confirmation of "life."

The $3.00 min. Per mile fare in city limits and $4.00 a mile from the airport is what is being discussed by the sac. City council.. it is the same minimum as taxis.. have in Sacramento.

Same as orlando did. Then at that rate we'll be making 3x what you are making and mocking your pay statements.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well no biggie because you didn't even move

But you sort of robbed her by starting the meter. She shouldn't have to pay if she didn't get a ride. You committed theft 

But I'm not a hater, if you get $3/mile, nothing but props for you. In the meantime, only do the guarantees. The higher paying ones. More than $14/hour


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well no biggie because you didn't even move
> 
> But you sort of robbed her by starting the meter. She shouldn't have to pay if she didn't get a ride. You committed theft
> 
> But I'm not a hater, if you get $3/mile, nothing but props for you. In the meantime, only do the guarantees. The higher paying ones. More than $14/hour


You are the ultimate *concern troll.* If she didn't want a ride she could have cancelled before I got there OR texted me that she wasn't coming..instead of texting me that she was coming..

I robbed her for an extra $4??? Are you ****ing kidding me ??? How about she robbed me for 3.5 miles I drove to get to her and 10+ minutes I waited on her.

Get a life loser.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are the ultimate *concern troll.* If she didn't want a ride she could have cancelled before I got there OR texted me that she wasn't coming..instead of texting me that she was coming..
> 
> I robbed her for an extra $4??? Are you ****ing kidding me ??? How about she robbed me for 3.5 miles I drove to get to her and 10+ minutes I waited on her.
> 
> Get a life loser.


OR, you could have not committed theft though too right?

isnt 5min the requirment in your region? Tell the pax anything, tell the you'll wait 30min free for them.As soon as you hang up the phone you check until the 5min is up,and you cancel selecting rider no show. Waiting past the 5min gets you results like this whole topic. Still no excuse to become a criminal


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are the ultimate *concern troll.* If she didn't want a ride she could have cancelled before I got there OR texted me that she wasn't coming..instead of texting me that she was coming..
> 
> I robbed her for an extra $4??? Are you ****ing kidding me ??? How about she robbed me for 3.5 miles I drove to get to her and 10+ minutes I waited on her.
> 
> Get a life loser.


I believe that you would have gotten a cancel fee since it had probably been over five minutes since the ride was requested. I would have to agree with another poster that unless she gave you permission, you had no right to start the ride, since she was not in your car. She probably won't protest, but if she did, she would probably get the minimum fare part of the charge back, if not the entire charge, since it was erroneous.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that you would have gotten a cancel fee since it had probably been over five minutes since the ride was requested. I would have to agree with another poster that unless she gave you permission, you had no right to start the ride, since she was not in your car. She probably won't protest, but if she did, she would probably get the minimum fare part of the charge back, if not the entire charge, since it was erroneous.


Yep this 100% you have no right starting a fare before they are inthe car and you are ready to move. People are allowed to change their minds and if u were eligible for a cancellation fee you would have received it. Instead you took it apon yourself to commit fraud. Hopefully that rider contats Uber this is something that needs to be addressed


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so whatcha got to say now @Raquel lol?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Yep this 100% you have no right starting a fare before they are inthe car and you are ready to move. People are allowed to change their minds and if u were eligible for a cancellation fee you would have received it. Instead you took it apon yourself to commit fraud. Hopefully that rider contats Uber this is something that needs to be addressed


Bottom line.. she texted me that she was coming...that is confirmation to me..if she didn't want to ride, she could have texted sorry I'm not coming..

She was charged fairly.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so whatcha got to say now @Raquel lol?


Stop trolling my threads with your bullshit. I have added you to my ignore list.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that you would have gotten a cancel fee since it had probably been over five minutes since the ride was requested. I would have to agree with another poster that unless she gave you permission, you had no right to start the ride, since she was not in your car. She probably won't protest, but if she did, she would probably get the minimum fare part of the charge back, if not the entire charge, since it was erroneous.


What don't you get?? If someone says "I'm coming wait a sec" I will start the fare because she is ASKING ME TO WAIT... If she didn't want the ****ing ride she could have said "no thanks cancel"

SHE WASTED MY ****ING TIME..she got charged ..end of story..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like the uber/randy Shear trolls are out in force...


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Looks like the uber/randy Shear trolls are out in force...


Sorry, being told you did something wrong does not = trolling. This is the type of response I expected though. It is typical when people get called out on doing something they know is wrong.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Bottom line.. she texted me that she was coming...that is confirmation to me..if she didn't want to ride, she could have texted sorry I'm not coming..
> 
> She was charged fairly.


Bottom line is that she was not in the vehicle ready to go. Like it or not, and I am sure you will kick and scream like most people caught in the act of something will do, but you were flat out wrong for starting the trip. If it happened to me I would be raising all living hell with Uber making sure they knew a particular driver was starting trips before I was in the vehicle and making damn sure they didnt get a penny for doing that, where if i cancelled and was charged a fee I wouldnt be able to say a word


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

There is no place for confrontation between members on this forum.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Bottom line is that she was not in the vehicle ready to go. Like it or not, and I am sure you will kick and scream like most people caught in the act of something will do, but you were flat out wrong for starting the trip. If it happened to me I would be raising all living hell with Uber making sure they knew a particular driver was starting trips before I was in the vehicle and making damn sure they didnt get a penny for doing that, where if i cancelled and was charged a fee I wouldnt be able to say a word


Nope..I didn't do anything wrong..and you are basically complaining over sour grapes.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If I have to wait more then a certain amount of time, I every have every right to start the meter. There is a certain amount of time we allow pax to be ready, but after that, they're on the meter.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> If I have to wait more then a certain amount of time, I every have every right to start the meter. There is a certain amount of time we allow pax to be ready, but after that, they're on the meter.


Exactly..if a taxi arrives at your location and you have him/her wait...they WILL start the meter.. I'm not at the Pax location "hanging out" or on a social call..I'm there WAITING FOR THE PAX.. ( not to mention while being honked at and cursed at by taxis and other cars for using up a space..)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Theft? No. Lyft company policy is to start the meter. Are they stealing? Can't see how your charge of theft holds up. No criminal charges can be laid here.

Anyone taking a tip without stating the Uber company policy and refusing first must also be a thief. Have not seen that charge laid against anyone on this forum. Get to it Bart. That seems to be your bailiwick.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Nope..I didn't do anything wrong..and you are basically complaining over sour grapes.


Yep, again reacting like I knew you would. I'll send this thread over to Uber and get their opinion, since again you have no right to start a trip with nobody in the car, regardless of what you think. Just because you think it does not make it correct.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You will send this thread to Uber? 

The stated policy is clear. No need to check it. But someone called theft and fraud.

Those are legal terms and serious charges. 

Uber tells their driver to go into cities and deliberately break the laws. That is official company policy. You going to call out a driver for starting a trip and not call out Uber, worse yet profit off of working for a company that is deliberately breaking laws?

If you aren't driving for Uber then you are a "concern troll" and need to be called out for making threats on this forum.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What don't you get?? If someone says "I'm coming wait a sec" I will start the fare because she is ASKING ME TO WAIT... If she didn't want the ****ing ride she could have said "no thanks cancel"
> 
> SHE WASTED MY ****ING TIME..she got charged ..end of story..


For it to be a ride, there would need to be a customer in the car, or else you are not giving someone a ride. Should you get a cancel fee? Yes. Did she waste your time? Yes, but that is what a cancel fee is supposed to cover. One can argue that it should be a different amount, but that is another discussion. Should you also get a minimum ride as well as the cancel? I would argue no, because she was never in the car and never asked you to start the ride.

(and no, I am not a Randy Shear troll.)


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Straight from Uber, again proving my point:

"
Happy to clarify!

You should not start the trip until the rider has entered the vehicle. Keep in mind, it is against Uber policies to start the trip before the rider has entered the vehicle. Such behavior could result in your account being suspended.

If a driver is taking an unnecessarily long time to enter or reach the vehicle, please try calling them and seeing what the issue is. If the rider is not responding, and it has been more than 5 minutes, you may cancel the trip and you will be credited $5.

I hope this answers your question."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are the ultimate *concern troll.* If she didn't want a ride she could have cancelled before I got there OR texted me that she wasn't coming..instead of texting me that she was coming..
> 
> I robbed her for an extra $4??? Are you ****ing kidding me ??? How about she robbed me for 3.5 miles I drove to get to her and 10+ minutes I waited on her.
> 
> Get a life loser.


I never start til pax in car. Uber's rule. My rule. Many reasons not to do so. The main one being my decision to drive them or not remains my option til "I" say otherwise.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I never start til pax in car. Uber's rule. My rule. Many reasons not to do so. The main one being my decision to drive them or not remains my option til "I" say otherwise.


I use the same standard a taxi does. If I arrive ..and I text you...and you RESPOND with "coming right out, wait for me" and you also drag your feet...the meter starts...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I use the same standard a taxi does. If I arrive ..and I text you...and you RESPOND with "coming right out, wait for me" and you also drag your feet...the meter starts...


Before the guarantee, I was with you Raquel. My time is valuable and I at least wanted to get the lofty 20 cents per minute while I was sitting outside waiting for the drunks to decide they were ready to grace me with their presence. I call, tell them, no worries, it's only 20 cents a minute so I'll be happy to wait till their ready and then boom, start the trip.
Now, I don't really care, I'm driving for the guarantee, any extra money I get for waiting is only going to Uber. I would much rather have the flexibility of driving away if there's a problem. Oh wait, I'm fighting with Uber now over the terms of the guarantee so I haven't turned my app on to lose money, never mind!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Theft? No. Lyft company policy is to start the meter. Are they stealing? Can't see how your charge of theft holds up. No criminal charges can be laid here.
> 
> Anyone taking a tip without stating the Uber company policy and refusing first must also be a thief. Have not seen that charge laid against anyone on this forum. Get to it Bart. That seems to be your bailiwick.


One of the many reasons I prefer Lyft over Uber. The ride starts when you arrive and the pax has ONE minute to get their arses out to the car. After 3 minutes, call them up. At 3:01 minutes, cancel unless I see their butts walking towards me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I use the same standard a taxi does. If I arrive ..and I text you...and you RESPOND with "coming right out, wait for me" and you also drag your feet...the meter starts...


That's not what you agreed to when working with Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No, I agreed to knowingly break the laws of the land. Therefore I hold the moral high ground.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

What we all agreed to when we starting working with Uber was higher rates and higher quality pax. Both have gone way downhill. I click arrived and wait 2 minutes before starting the trip. If they don't want to pay the whopping .18/minute, then they should be ready when I arrive. They can see how close I am on the app so it's not like it's a surprise and they get another notification when I click arrived. I have yet to have someone cancel while they are in the car, but you can bet your bottom dollar that I would make them request a new ride before going another mile. No tips, crap rates means I have zero motivation for BS. I'm not going to be rude to pax, but if someone pulled something like that with me, I wouldn't tolerate it and I would report them (for all the good I think that actually does, but at least I have a paper trail.)


----------

